# Seville or Granada



## andrea t (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm doing some more planning for our July trip to Marbella.  I have an additional 3 nights tagged to the week  right now staying at the same Marriott resort.  The more I read about Seville and Granada, the more I think I'd like to spend a few nights at one of them.  I'm leaning towards Granada but to those that have been to both, what are your thoughts?  Thank you!


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 21, 2009)

We spent one night at each location in between longer stays in Madrid, Costa del sol and Barcelona.  Both cities were interesting, and we enjoyed touring the major sites.  If I had to pick one, I'd vote for Granada because of how amazing the Alhambra was.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 21, 2009)

We managed to visit both as day trips when we stayed at the Marriott Marbella. I have a slightly different take on this. If I did this again and had more than 7 days, I would either stay one night at both places or choose one overnight stay at Seville. From what I recall, Granada is a little closer to Marbella so it's easier to do as a day trip.


----------



## billwright1 (Dec 22, 2009)

We also did both and enjoyed Seville much more. Especially for several days. Granada is basicaly Alhambre and that is a one day thing and as has been emntioned can be done from Marbella,
Seville has multiple sight seeing opportunities and the city is great. See the Catheredal (you could spend a half a day there alone), Old city, Plaza de Espana, Bull Ring, Royal palaces, Casa de Pilatos (Modeld after Pontius Pilate's house in Jerusalam)(also has some really nice art) and a really good art museum.


----------



## RIMike (Dec 22, 2009)

*We also did Both*



andrea t said:


> I'm doing some more planning for our July trip to Marbella.  I have an additional 3 nights tagged to the week  right now staying at the same Marriott resort.  The more I read about Seville and Granada, the more I think I'd like to spend a few nights at one of them.  I'm leaning towards Granada but to those that have been to both, what are your thoughts?  Thank you!



 Both are wonderful yet different. I would really make an effort to do both...but if I had to choose I would be different than an earlier responder. I think the Alhambra is a most amazing place and just cannot be missed. Also Granada is where I believe Queen Isabella is buried.  We stayed in a beautiful little hotel in the old town and had a great time walking to the resturants and enjoying the town besides the Alhambra. But that is not to say we did not enjoy our time in Seville.  We happen to be there during Holy Week and seeing the processionals was amazing as was the Cathedral.  Both places could use two days each if you could work out the time, but if not, Alhambra in Granada is one of the most amazing World Heritage Sights in the WORLD.

P.S.: Seville will be VERY hot in July, per the residents who all flock to the coast that time of the year.  Granada is up nearer the mountains and will not be as unbearable.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 22, 2009)

You can do Granada as a day trip from Marbella and I would do it. Alhambra is one of the most spectacular sights in the world and you should not miss it! of course there is a lot spectacular stuff in Andalucia, including the White Towns such as Ronda and Arcos de las Fronteras, and I'd say you shouldn't miss those either. You can day trip to Ronda from Marbella.

Seville deserves it's own full day and night, in particular because the night life (walking through the old city, the Jewish quarter, is best done at night, and the Flamenco performances are at night) is so wonderful. Seville at night is probably the most atmospheric European city I've ever been to.

So I would day-trip to Granada, then overnight in Sevilla.


----------



## Zac495 (Dec 22, 2009)

We really enjoyed Seville. Visit my picture trail to see Marbella, Seville, and Morocco.

http://www.picturetrail.com/zac495


----------



## nerodog (Dec 26, 2009)

*try to see both if you can !*

Both are so different yet have so much to offer... As others have said the ALhambra should not be missed... we loved it there and had stayed at a tiny pension.... Seville is great too with the most beautiful cathedral and little streets to walk around... so much to see and do there too so  try to base yourself  so  you can visit both... you won't be sorry.


----------



## Blues (Dec 28, 2009)

Another vote for doing them both!  I agree that the Alhambra is not to be missed.  But having done that for a full day, then head over to Sevilla and drink it in for a couple of days.  The Cathedral, the old quarter at night...

-Bob


----------

